# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Bridge Navigational Watch Alarm System (BNWAS)

## Apostolos

Θα ήθελα όποιος γνωρίζει να μας αναφέρει γενικά χαρακτηριστικά του νέου συστήματος που θα τοποθετηθεί σύντομα σε όλλα τα πλοία
Βρήκα αρκετά site αλλα ειναι πάνω κάτω μετάφραση του ιδίου κειμένου.
Με ποιές συσκευές θα ειναι συνδεδεμένο? Θα υπάρχει διάταξη όπου ο Αξιωματικός θα πρέπει να κάνει reset συνέχεια? Ανα πόση ώρα?

http://www.safety4sea.com/article.php?id=1988

----------


## Leo

Με λίγη υπομονή μελέτησε την σχετική εγκύκλιο του Ιαπωνικού Νηογνώμονα για το θέμα. Νομίζω ότι θα σου λύσει τις περισσότερες απορίες σου αν  όχι όλες.

NKKT838e.pdf

Ενδεικτικά και μια φωτογραφία της συσκευής και των περιφεριακών εξαρτημάτων της

Navgard_Console_Mounted_Option_with_Peripherals.jpg

----------


## Intermarine Ioannidis

Καλησπερα. 
Το συστημα BNWAS προστατευει και προφυλλασει απο την περιπτωση να αποκοιμηθει ο πιλοτος του πλοιου ενισχυοντας την ασφαλεια του καθως ελαχιστοποιει την περιπτωση ατυχηματων. Αφου αντιληφθει σημα συναγερμου ενεργοποιει μεσω των εξοδων του ηχητικα σηματα κινδυνου με μια λογικη και προκαθορισμενη σειρα ωστε να επιτελεσει τον σκοπο του και να ειδοποιησει για την κατασταση. Εξοπλιζεται με ανιχνευτες κινησης / δραστηριοτητας στην γεφυρα οι οποιοι οταν ανιχνευουν απουσία κινήσεων (ύπνο) στην γεφυρα, τότε το σύστημα ενεργοποιει φωτεινο και ηχητικο συναγερμο επιπεδου 1 για να αφυπνισει τον τιμονιερη. Εαν ο συναγερμός δεν ακυρωθει το σημα απο εκεινον, το συστημα εκπεμπει 2ο επιπεδο συναγερμου στον officer on the watch στην καμπινα του ή στα σκαλιά ωστε να επιληφθει εκείνος του συμβαντος. Εαν ο officer on the watch δεν αντιληφθει το συμβαν και δεν ακυρωσει τον συναγερμο, το συστημα προχωραει σε συναγερμο επιπεδου 3 ωστε να ειδοποιηθει ο καπετανιος. Το καθε επιπεδο συναγερμου, ακυρωνεται ακυρωθει με ειδικα μπουτον. 
Η περιοδος υπνου οριζεται απο εξουσιοδοτημενο ατομο σε  3 ή  9  ή 12min και ρυθμίζεται στον controller. Εχει εξοδους για τον ψηφιακο καταγραφεα ταξιδιου  SVDR ωστε να καταγραφεται η χρηση και οι ενεργοποιησεις του. Εχει εισοδο αυτοματης ενεργοποιησης που ξεκινα μολις ενεργοποιηθει ο αυτοματος πιλοτος. Διαθετει μοναδα χειρισμού controller και το module διασυνδεσης.

Στην διάθεσή σας για περαιτέρω πληροφοριες 

Ιωαννίδης Παναγιώτης
http://www.intermarine.gr/prodcat.php?cat=72

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Για να μην μπερδευτούμε. Το έντυπο του Ιαπωνικού Νηογνώμονα που παρέθεσε ο Leo παραπάνω είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό. Το σύστημα ουσιαστικά είναι μια προσπάθεια να εντοπιστεί η μια κατάσταση στην οποία ο αξιωματικός φυλλακής δεν είναι σε θέση να βγάλει τη βάρδια έιτε λογω κόπωσης, είτε λόγω άλλων λόγων (πχ αρρώστησε αλλά δεν μπορέι αν ειδοποιήσει να τον αλλάξουν).

Το σύστημα έχει μια περίοδο από 3 μέχρι 12 λεπτά στο τέλος της οποίας υπάρχει μια φωτεινή ένδειξη ο αξιωματικός θα πρέπει να πατήσει ένα από τα κουμπιά ρισέτ που βρίσκονται σε σημέια που θα πρ΄πει να βρίσκεται προκειμένου να υπάρχει σωστή επιτήρηση (π.χ.βλέποντας μπροστα, στο ραντάρ, στις βαρδιόλες) αν το πατήσει ξεκινά πάλι ο χρόνος. Αν όχι σε δέυτερο στάδιο χτυπά ηχητικό σήμα, αν πάλι δεν γίνει ρισέτ, χτυπά σήμα στην καμπίνα άλλου αξιωματικού που μπορεί να αναλάβει, σε τρίτο στάδιο στην καμπίνα του πλοιάρχου (αυτό μπορεί να είναι στο δεύτερο στάδιο). Σε επόμενα στάδια αν δεν γίνει ρισέτ χτυπά συναγερμός στις καμπίνες άλλων αξιωματικών, στο καπνιστήριο, στην τραπεζαρία κ.λπ. Το σύστημα πρέπει να μπορέι να ενεργοποιήται αυτόματα όταν νεργοποιέιται ο αυτόματος πιλότος.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όπως διαβάζουμε στην απόφαση του IMO που υπάρχει αυτούσια στο παράρτημα του ενημερωτικού του Ιαπωνικού Νηογνώμονα που παρέθεσε παραπάνω ο Leo:

by the use of a Bridge Navigational Watch Alarm System (BNWAS) warnings will be given in case of the incapacity of the watchkeeping officer due to accident, sickness or in the event of a security breach, e.g. piracy and/or hijacking,

Και παρακάτω διαβάζουμε

The purpose of a bridge navigational watch alarm system (BNWAS) is to monitor bridge
activity and detect operator disability which could lead to marine accidents. The system
monitors the awareness of the Officer of the Watch (OOW) and automatically alerts the Master or another qualified OOW if for any reason the OOW becomes incapable of performing the OOWΆs duties.

Δηλαδή στην αρχή αναφέρει ότι με τη χρήση του συστήματος θα δίνονται προειδοποιήσεις αν ο Αξιωματικός Φυλακής (ΑΦ) δεν μπορέι να εκτελέσει τα καθήκοντα της βάρδιας λόγω ατυχήματος, αδιαθεσίας ή στην περίπτωση πειρατείας ή άλλης επίθεσης.
όμως στην παρακάτω παράγραφο αναφέρει ότι το σύστημα  ελέγχει την ετοιμότητα του ΑΦ και ειδοποιέι ανάλογα τον Πλοίαρχο ή άλλο αξιωματικό ικάνό να αναλάβει τη βάρδια.

Βέβαια εμ'ενα μου δημιουργούνται μερικές απορίες ένα σύστημα που κάθε 13 λεπτά πρέπει αν πατάς ένα κουμπί είναι προφανές ότι αποσκοπέι κύρια στο να εξασφαλίσει ότι δεν κοιμάται κάποιος. Γιατί ακόμα κι αν είναι άρρωστος  δεν μπορέι να εντοπιστεί αν έχει ας πούμε πονοκέφαλο, ή τον έχει πιάσει κόψιμο και δεν μπορεί να κάνει τη βάρδια του αλλά δεν έχει καλέσει να τον αλλάξουν δεν εντοπίζεται από το σύστημα.

Θεωρώ ότι είναι υποτιμητικόγια τους ναυτικούς ένα σύστημα που προδιαθέτει ότι ο αξιωματικός μπορέι να κοιμηθεί στη βάρδια του. Βέβαια ξέρουμε ότι μπορεί λόγω της κόπωσης "να κοιμάται με ανοιχτά μάτια" δηλαδή να είναι τόσο κουρασμένος ώστε να έχει περιορισμένες αντιδράσεις αφού ο οργανισμός του δεν μπορέι να ανταποκριθεί. Αλλά δεν αντιμετωπίζεται με το σύστημα αυτό η αιτία του προβλήματος δηλαδή η αυξημένη κόπωση των πληρωμάτων τώρα πια.

¶ποψή μου είναι ότι με το σύστημα αυτό παραδεχόμαστε δεν ισχύει ο κανόνας 13 του Κεφαλαίου V (περί ασφάλειας της ναυσιπλοίας) της SOLAS. Σε αυτό τον κανόνα αναφέρεται ότι πρέπει να λαμβάνονται μέτρα ώστε τα βαπόρια να είναι "επαρκώς και ποιοτικώς επανδρωμένα" όπως το γράφει η ελληνική μετάφραση και επειδή το αγγλικό κείμενο της Συνθήκης (που σε περίπτωση αμφιβολίας υπερισχύει των μεταφράσεων) είναι πιο ακριβές ας το δούμε πως αναφέρεται εκεί "all ships ahal be sufficiently and efficiently manned". Πως μπορεί ένα βαπόρι να είναι επαρκώς επανδρωμένο αλλά οι αξιωματικοί είναι τόσο κουρασμένοι ώστε να μην μπορούν να σταθούν στα πόδια τους από την κούραση;

Εϊναι σαν να κάνω ταξίδι με το αυτοκίνητο και αντί να κανονίζω ώστε να έχω ένα συνοδηγό να εναλλασσόμαστε στο τιμόνι και να προγραμματίζουμε στάσεις για ξεκούραση να βάζω ένα σύστημα που θα βαράει χαστούκια για να μείνω ξύπνιος. Εσείς θα θέλατε να οδηγούσατε σε ένα αμάξι κοντά μου;

Κάτι άλλο πως εξασφαλίζεται ότι ο άλλος αξιωματικός που θα ειδοποιηθεί θα μπορεί να εκτελέσει τη βάρδια ή θα είναι εξίσου κουρασμένος; Ίσως και χειρότερα από αυτόν που είναι πάνω γιατί ενδεχομένως να είναι αυτός που άλλαξε ο αξιωματικός που έχει πρόβλημα.

Επίσης μου έρχονται στο μυαλό κανά δύο περιπτώσεις ότι παρά τις προβλέψεις να μην αποσπά την προσοχή του ΑΦ. Μου έρχεται στο μυαλό ας πούμε μία περίπτωση που ο ΑΦ παρατηρεί με τα κιαλια ένα άλλο βαπόρι τη νύχτα προκειμένου να αποφασίσει αν πρέπει αν χειρίσει, αν εκέινη την ώρα αναβοσβήνει το λαμπάκι και πρέπει να αφήσει τα κιάλια να κάνει ρισέτ και μετά να συνεχίσει. Δεν χάνεται ίσως πολύτιμος χρόνος μέχρι να  μπορέσει να συγκεντρωθεί σε αυτό που έβλεπε πριν με τα κιάλια και να ξαναμπεί στον ειρμό της σκέψης του; Θα πει κάποιος ότι με τα ARPA και τα ECDIS μπροέι αν παρακολουθέι τις πορείες των άλλων πλοίων στην οθόνη και όχι με τα κιάλια. Αυτό δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα γιατί και παλι κάτι θα τραβήξει το βλέμα του από την οθόνη και θα χρειάζεται χρόνος μέχρι αν συγκεντρωθέι ξανά και να επιστρέψει στον ειρμό της σκέψης του. Λίγο πολύ όλοι το έχουμε ζήσει αυτό πχ γράφοντας κάτι στον υπολογιστή (έστω μια απάντηση στο N@utilia.gr) και χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο ή χτυπαέι ο υπολογιστής ότι ήλθε email και παρατηρούμε ότι θέλουμε κάποιο χρόνο μέχρι αν ξανασυγκντρωθούμε σε αυτό που κάναμε. Φανταστείτε αυτό στην πε΄ριπτωση που πρέπει να απαντήσει "από που θα περάσει αυτός" ή "τι κάνει στρίβει;"

Τι λένε οι υπόλοιποι;

----------


## Apostolos

Φίλε Παναγιώτη αν κάτσω να σου αναφέρω σε μία βάρδια πόσα αλάρμ, τηλέφωνα, κουδουνάκια, φωτάκια χτυπάνε στη Γέφυρα θα πάθεις συγκοπή. Τελευταία έχουμε και το φαινόμενο να μας λένε ότι χάλασε το internet, η δορυφορική τηλεόραση, το Intranet του πλοίου και άλλα διάφορα και πρέπει ο Α/Φ Γεφύρας (αφού οι ξύπνιοι που τα βάζουν λένε ότι πάντα εκει υπάρχει ένας μακάκας για τα πάντα) να τρέξει να τα φτιάξει.
Το σύστημα αναγνωρίζει τα προβλήματα του και λέει ότι αφού προσπαθούν οι εφοπλιστές να βγάλουν απο τα πάντα, δέν θα μειώσουμε τις ώρες εργασίας, δέν θα προσθέσουμε ενα-δύο αξιωματικούς παραπάνω αλλα θα κοτσάρουμε ένα αλάρμ και κάθε 3 και λίγο θα πρέπει ο Α/Φ να έχει το άγχος να κάνει reset

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Διάβασα στο MARS *εδώ* την περίπτωση ενος βαποριού που ο ΑΦ ήταν μονος στη γέφυρα και προσπαθούσε αν κρατήσει τα μάτια του ανοιχτά τελικά έκατσε στην καρέκλα και κοιμηθηκε με αποτέλεσμα να μην κανει μια αλλαγή πορείας και να πέσει το βαπόρι έξω.
2014_28_01.jpg
Η συμβουλή του MARS είναι "αν είσαι κουρασμένος στη βάρδια να μην κάθεσαι" και να μη  υπάρχουν καρέκλες στη γέφυρα. 

Δεν θα ήταν πιο απλό να εφαρμοζονται οι έωρε ς ξεκούρασης, να υπάρχει ασφαλής επάνδρωση όπως είπαμε παραπάνω (πχ να υπάρχει ναύτης στη γέφυρα και να μην είναι μόνος του ο ΑΦ.

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορείτε να δείτε ολόκληρη το πόρισμα για το ατύχημα.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δεν πέρασαν πολλές μέρες και το MARS *εδώ* επιβεβαιώνει αυτά που λέμε στην κουβέντα. Με αφορμή το κοντεινεράδικο στις παρακάτω φωτογραφίες που έπεσε πάνω σε μόλο επειδή ο ΑΦ κοιμήθηκε αφού ήταν ψόφιος στην κούραση, βγάζοπυν το συμπέρασμα που αξιζει να το αναφέρουμε:
2014_44_01.jpg2014_44_02.jpg
_It has been demonstrated in numerous studies that the average person  needs seven to eight hours of continuous sleep for it to be truly  recuperative. Working while fatigued is equivalent to working while  under the influence of alcohol. Although a BNWAS is a device that can  help prevent accidents like this (and today this ship would be required  to have one), the real solution is proper rest for all crew and a proper  lookout.

_Δηλαδή αν κάνεις βάρδια κουρασμένος είναι το ίδιο με τυο να κάνεις βάρδια σουρωμένος και το BNWAS δεν λύνει το πρόβλημα (το ότι εισαι σε θέση να πατήσεις το κουμπί όταν ανάψει το λαμπάκι δεν σημαιονει ότι εχεις τις αντιδράσεις και οι αισθησεις σου λειτουργούν σωστά για να καενις τη βάρδια) και η μονη λύση ειναι επαρκεις ώρες ξεκούρασης για όλο το πλήρωμα και σωστή επιρτήρηση (προφανώς να υπάρχει ένας σκάπουλος στη γέφυρα)

----------


## Eng

Το καλο ειναι οτι οι επιθεωρητες των PSCs δεινουν μεγαλη εμφαση στις καταγραφες των resting hrs του πληρωματος και συνηθως υπαρχει code 17 (rectification before departure) καθως και ISM internal audit to be carried out not less than.... 
Αυτο εχει εισαχθει σαν διαταξει και απο την MLC2006.

Στο θεμα ομως του BNWAS δυστυχως εχουμε πολλες αναφορες απο πληρωματα οτι στους σενσορες κινησης, βαζουν διαφορες "πατεντες" ωστε να μην χτυπαει το αλαρμ. 
Εδω δεν εχω τι να πω. Υπαρχουν τοσα πολλα υπερ και αλλα τοσα κατά. Εξαρταται απο τη σκοπια που το βλεπει καποιος.

----------


## Apostolos

Στο ένα πλοίο που είμουν το Furuno BNWAS είχε μια χαρά Motion detection στο τελευταίο που ήταν "μαϊμου" δέν μου το βάζουν οι τεχνικοί γιατί λέει δέν το επιτρέπουν ορισμένα PSC. 
Φυσικά και στα περισσότερα πλοία δέν είναι ενεργοποιημένο σχεδόν ποτέ... Φυσικά είναι φορές που είναι ιδιαίτερα σπαστικό να έχεις πχ ένα κροσσάρισμα και να πρέπει κάθε 3 και λίγο να πατάς το κουμπί. Δέν μιλάμε οτι χάνεις και την ηρεμία σου στην βάρδια... Η λύση είναι μία φυσικά και αυτό είναι η πραγματική ξεκούραση με ικανοποιητικό αριθμό πληρώματος. Στο τελευταίο πλοίο μου η προηγούμενη εταιρία είχε 8 άτομα και η νέα βάζει 14...

----------


## Michael

Και εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι η βασική αιτία του προβλήματος είναι η κούραση και η κόπωση του οργανισμού του αξιωματικού φυλακής. Συνεπώς θα πρέπει οι συνθήκες διαβίωσης και εργασίας στο πλοίο να συμβάλλουν όσο περισσότερο γίνεται στην πρόληψη της δημιουργίας κόπωσης και, αν τελικά αυτη προκύψει, στην εφαρμογή κασταταλτικών μέτρων για την θεραπεία της. Αυτο λέει η λογική μου, που νομίζω δεν απέχει απο την  ορθή λογική. Τώρα λύσεις όπως να υπάρχει alarm και να μην υπάρχουν καρέκλες θεωρώ πως είναι στενόμυαλες και κοντόφθαλμες. Οι κάθε λογής συναγερμοί μπορεί προσωρινά να δημιουργούν μια εγρήγορση, αλλα ταυτόχρονα δημιουργούν άγχος που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε εσφαλμένες αποφάσεις περί των δεόντων χειρισμών ναυσιπλοίας. Επιλέον όμως δημιουργούν και κόπωση αν υπάρχει συχνή συρροή τους. Αν δε ενεργοποιούνται  συχνά άκαιρα και μη ευστοχα ή για μικρής σημασίας ζητήματα τότε μειώνεται η αξιοπιστία τους και καταλήγουν να μην λαμβάνωνται σοβαρά υπόψη και άρα οι αντιδράσεις να είναι πιο αργές εως και αδιάφορες. Ό,τι υποπέφτει στην αντίληψή μας δεν έλκει απαραίτητα και την προσοχή μας... Η δε αντίληψη είναι μια επιλεκτική λειτουργία του ανθρωπίνου οργανισμού.  Η δε επιλεκτικότητά της εξαρτάται σαφώς απο την προηγούμενη εμπειρία της. Συνεπώς δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση όχι μόνο το να βγάινουν εκτός λειτουργίας οι συναγερμοί, αλλά ακόμα και αν κάποιος κοιμώταν και τελικά δεν άκουσε ακόμα και έναν αρκετά δυνατό και διακριτό (πλην όμως τόσο γνώριμο για την συνήθη ασημαντότητά του) ήχο ενός συναγερμού.  Η γνωστή θυμοσοφική ιστορία του λαού μας για τον λύκο στα πρόβατα το περιγράφει σαφώς και αδρά. Άρα περαιτέρω μελέτη χρειάζεται στο να λειτουργούν αυτά τα σύστηματα με  μεγαλύτερη προσαρμογή στην αναμενόμενη ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά και τα αποτελεσματα σε αυτήν, όχι μόνο βραχυπρόθεσμα και εφάπαξ, αλλά και μακροπρόθεσμα και σωρευτικά. Εξάλου και την κόπωση είναι μια σωρευτική διαδικασία που την δημιουργεί. Αυτή είναι και μια σημαντική διαφορά της από την απλή κούραση. Η έλειψη καρέκλας κάλλιστα μπορεί να συμβάλει στην κόπωση, όπως και η κακή διατροφή, η έλλειψη πραγματικής επαρκούς ξεκούρασης εν πλω, η κακή εργονομία της γέφυρας κτλ. Αν κάποιος είναι κουρασμένος, κάλλιστα μπορεί να κοιμηθεί ακουμπισμένος κάπου ή και όρθιος! Ναι, έχω δει ανθρωπους να κοιμούνται όρθιοι (με την κυριολεκτική σημασία των λέξεων) και εγω να περπατώ μιλώντας τους για να τους να τους βοηθήσω να καλοξυπνήσουν και ενω τους ρωτω να μην λαμβάνω απάντηση και να κοιτω πίσω μου βλεπωντάς τους να στέκωνται όρθιοι και να κοιμούνται! Ομολογώ πως ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα εμπειρία μιας και το πρωτοέζησα σε ηλικία μόλις 17 χρονων, αλλά απο τότε πλέον είχα άρχισει να καταλαβάινω πολλά για την ανθρώπινη συμπεριφορά, αλλά και το τι πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη του κάποιος που θέλει να ασκεί αποτελεσματική διοίκηση... 
Και επειδή η έννοια της διοίκησης ταυτίζεται σημαντικά με την επίλυση προβλημάτων, αν θέλουμε πραγματικά να επιλύσουμε το εν λόγω πρόβλημα αποτελεσματικά (και όχι νομικά...) καλόν θα ήταν να αναγνωρίσουμε  προσεκτικά και επισταμένα την βασική αιτία του και να την εξαλείψουμε. Όλα τα άλλα, φρονώ, είναι γιατροσόφια και παυσίπονα που μπορεί ενίοτε να προκαλούν μια πρόσκαιρη βελτίωση του αρρώστου, αλλά εν τέλει αυτό που κάνουν είναι να κρύβουν προσωρινά το πραγματικό πρόβλημα, και ίσως την αδυναμία μας να το αναγνωρίσουμε ή να το αντιμετωπίσουμε, και το οποίο θα ανακάμψει οσονούπω δρυμύτερο.

----------

